# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  الشيخ الصِّدِّيق محمّد الأمين الضَّرير رحمه الله تعالى

## محمد عبد الأعلى

*من فقهاء العصر: الشيخ الصِّدِّيق محمّد الأمين الضَّرير*- الشَّيخ ا. د. الصِّدِّيق محمد الأمين الضَّرير، عالم وباحث سودانيٌّ، متخصّص في مجال المعاملات الماليّة الإسلامية المعاصرة، وهو سليل أسرةٍ علميّة مرموقة، فقد كان جدّه الشيخ الأمين الضرير شيخ علماء السودان في العهد التركي.
- وُلد بمدينة أم درمان عام 1918م الموافق 1337هـ.
- تلقّى بعض علوم الشريعة واللغة العربيّة، على يد والده الشيخ محمد الأمين، وتابع دراسته عبر مراحل التعليم النظاميّ العام.
- حصل على دبلوم الشَّريعة الإسلامية من كلية القانون بجامعة الخرطوم قسم القضاء الشرعي، وبناءً عليه تمّ تعيينه عاملاً قضائيّاً بالمحاكم الشرعية السودانية، عام 1952م.
- لكنّه آثر أن يواصل تعليمه الجامعيَّ، فانتقل إلى مصر، والتحق بجامعة القاهرة، حيث تحصّل على ليسانس الحقوق عام 1957م، ثم تحصّل على دبلوم معهد الشريعة الإسلامية من الجامعة نفسها عام 1959م.
ثمّ توّج ذلك بنيله شهادة الدكتوراه في الشريعة الإسلامية، بمرتبة الشرف الأولى، من جامعة القاهرة، عام 1967م.
- بعد نيله شهادة الدكتوراه عمل محاضراً لمادة الشريعة الإسلامية، بكلية القانون جامعة الخرطوم، وقد أطلقت الكليّة اسمه على إحدى قاعاتها الحديثة، تقديراً لعطائه العلميّ الثّرّ.
- ثمّ عمل أستاذًا للشريعة الإسلامية بالمعهد العالي للقضاء، في جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية بالرياض عام 1975م.
- له العديد من البحوث والكُتب، من أبرزها كتابه: الغرر وأثره في العقود في الفقه الإسلامي، وهو "كتاب شاع صيته وذاع في المحافل العلمية حتى حاز جائزة الملك فيصل العالمية للدراسات الإسلامية، وهو أول كتاب يقدم نظرية متكاملة عن الغرر وأثره في العقود في الفقه الإسلامي" كما يقول الدكتور عجيل النشمي.

*نال عديداً من الجوائز التقديريّة، أبرزها :*
نجمة الإنجاز في البحث العلمي من جمهورية السودان.
جائزة الدولة التقديرية من جمهورية السودان.
جائزة الملك فيصل العالمية في الدراسات الإسلامية المعاملات المالية 1410هـ.

*شغل عديداً من المناصب، منها:*
عضو معين في مجمع الفقه الإسلامي الدولي ـ جدة.
عضو المجمع الفقهي الإسلامي ـ مكة المكرمة.
عضو المجلس الشرعي لهيئة المحاسبة والمراجعة للمؤسسات المالية الإسلامية ـ البحرين.
رئيس الهيئة العليا للرقابة الشرعية للجهاز المصرفي والمؤسسات المالية ـ الخرطوم.


*مصادر التّرجمة:*
1-   الموقع الإلكتروني لفضيلة الشيخ عجيل بن جاسم النشمي:
http://www.dr-nashmi.com/index.jsp?inc=19&docid=9&type=  4
2-   فقه المصارف الإسلامية، موقع الشيخ أحمد بدلة:
http://www.badlah.com/page-1214.html
3-   دليل المطبوعات العربية:
http://www.irtipms.org/Siddiq%20Al%20Dareer_A.asp

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

وقد توفي الشيخ الدكتور في الثامن عشر من شهر *رمضان 1436 هجرية بالعاصمة السودانية الخرطوم*

----------

